# Admirer's Thread



## admirer (May 1, 2007)

*Moderator's note:* This thread is dedicated to the fans of Admirer, who has designated the following tales as representative of his work:

*Rebecca's Grandmother
Sara Makes a Choice
Bakery Girls*​
The author's stories may be accessed by using the search function, keyword Admirer. We recommend conducting author searches from the full library bar, located here.

Posts to this thread by fans will be automatically forwarded to Admirer, who like any author always appreciates recognition. If you as a fan post to this thread and have your thread response forwarding enabled you will receive copies of all future posts to this thread, including messages from Admirer.


----------



## Browniestuff (Sep 12, 2007)

you've always been my favorite author. everytime i get frustrated with the quality of new stories I go back and reread sarah makes a choice or bakery girls. So glad to see you're still around.


----------



## The Id (Sep 13, 2007)

You know, I've got to agree with Browniestuff. He named two absolute classics. Both of those stories always rock my world.


----------



## mollycoddles (Sep 15, 2007)

Agreed! Sarah Makes a Choice was an absolutely amazing story, so completely unlike any wg story I'd read previously that it just blew me away. Excellent work!


----------



## lizzy (Sep 19, 2007)

mollycoddles said:


> Agreed! Sarah Makes a Choice was an absolutely amazing story, so completely unlike any wg story I'd read previously that it just blew me away. Excellent work!



I agree with mollycoddles. "Sarah Makes a Choice" is a very good story. It brings me back to the old cartoon where the pig is put in an eating machine and fattened up.


----------

